# Any thoughts?



## runalot (Aug 6, 2007)

My husband and I have been married 19 years. I'd like to say it has been a happy marriage, but we've had a lot of hurdles (who doesn't). We have four children - one with a disability and one with a lot of health issues after having a brain tumor. My husband has a stressful, though lucrative job, so fortunately money has not been an issue. And he is an extremely hard worker. But money doesn't buy happiness.

We have been in counseling on and off over the years and I'm at a point where I just don't know that we can overcome a lot of the issues that have developed over the past 19 years. I tell him he's a wonderful dad, but not a great husband. He's gone a lot, and I've never felt like a priority in his life; rather, a burden. The breaking point for me was when we planned to go away for our anniversary but he said we had to be back in time to watch our son's game. We would have been gone less than 24 hours. That would have been fine, but the following week he was planning an outing with his brothers where he would be out of town for 3 days! 

I'd like to hear from other wives who have been married a longer time and tell me if you've ever considered a divorce, but decided to stay married and how things are going. Are you happy with your decision? What prevented you from going through with a divorce?

Thanks in advance.


----------

